# Deer hunting is easy........



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

I had this little deer come up to me on Wednesday morning. I rubbed its head a couple of times and watched it feed and play around me. I cant say that I have ever petted a deer during gun season. It was perfectly healthy and not shy at all.......Sorry for the poor camera phone picture....and no I do not hunt in Sharon Woods or any other park. I was in Hocking County....LOL


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool, did it attract it's friends to the area for ya too?


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> Cool, did it attract it's friends to the area for ya too?


That was all I saw before the rain. I saw 10 on Monday, 3 on Tuesday, and 1 today so far.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I saw orphaned yearlings all over the farm I hunt in Brown County during rut while their moms were away with the big bucks! I had several around me at different times but I was 15-25 feet up in stands and not trying to see if I could pet them. LOL! But during gun season/opening day, they were all back with their moms. I wonder if that one's mom got taken by a bow hunter.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps. I even saw yearlings following turkeys around because they didn't know what else to do! LOL!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool experience...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

the t/c would have barked and fresh backstraps would be on the grill if that joker walked up on me!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

mrjbigfoot said:


> Ps. I even saw yearlings following turkeys around because they didn't know what else to do! LOL!!!


It is not unusual for deer(of any age) to follow turkeys around. One of the most exciting turkey hunts I ever had was one where I was calling in a gobbler and two deer were shadowing it-all the way down a hill til I fired the gun, that is! I really think they sense the good eye sight/waryness of turkeys and that they are safe as long as the turkeys are not alarmed!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've never had anything like that happen. I've had orphaned young ones hand around during bow season, but I always did my best to scare the crap out of them any chance I got - give them a proper education they lacked. I would have tried my best to scare this deer to death too - might have fired one into the ground depending on circumstances.

Not all hunters would have watched and I don't like the idea of hunting deer with no fear of man. If you see her again give her an education that a man in the woods means trouble - she'll be better off for it and you obviously aren't going to shoot a domesticated deer either.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have killed around 100 of her derr friends in my life and I have to tell you that for me when one walks up to me and snuggles with me I'm done.

I read this last night at the hotel and showed it to the guy hunting with me. Today iwas changing locations and a single yearling doe let me drive up to within 30 yds of her. If she had started to come closer I would have floored the ranger in the other direction

I'm getting too old to kill a deer that wants me to pet it


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Lundy said:


> I have killed around 100 of her derr friends in my life and I have to tell you that for me when one walks up to me and snuggles with me I'm done.
> 
> I read this last night at the hotel and showed it to the guy hunting with me. Today iwas changing locations and a single yearling doe let me drive up to within 30 yds of her. If she had started to come closer I would have floored the ranger in the other direction
> 
> I'm getting too old to kill a deer that wants me to pet it


Funny stuff man!


----------

